# Where to buy Blackhorn 209 Powder



## Jmdief (3 mo ago)

I am flying in to Utah for an Elk hunt next week and my guide has been unable to find Blackhorn 209 powder. I did not realize this would be so hard to find. Any suggestions of places that might carry it in SLC or northern Utah?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I haven’t seen any in a bit. Just run some triple 7


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

777 and Pyrodex in stock at South Jordan Sportsman’s Warehouse, was just there an hour ago grabbing powder and sabots. Didn’t notice any blackhorn but I also wasn’t looking for it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Buckhorn has been hit or miss for the last year or so. 

I would suggest that you try some 777. I always have backup plans to use 777 or Pyrodex RS if other plans fall through and with the lack of the Buckhorn I may be switching to 777


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Where are you planning on hunting (general location)? I have half a bottle that you can have, if you can't find a fresh bottle somewhere in SLC.


----------



## Jmdief (3 mo ago)

@CPAjeff - I appreciate the offer. The closest city is Logan but I’m flying into SLC.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I’d call Smith and Edwards in Ogden and Als in Logan.

There’s always some on Gunbroker and you could have it shipped (overnighted) to your guide’s house.

Here’s a listing with the “buy now” option:



https://www.gunbroker.com/item/954509268


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

$120 for a 8 oz. can of powder??    OMG, what has the hunting world become? That's $15 an ounce, more than buying Silver for he!! sake.

Maybe I should cash in my Silver and start hoarding BH powder?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Over on the African hunting forum that I am on they are suggesting for black powder to get creative. One suggested to load up some metallic cartridges with the proper charge and then just seat the bullet into the case to where you can pull it out with a couple of fingers.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

WalMart sometimes carries it. Al's can have it. Sportsman's in Logan may have it. But shooting another powder, may be another option. What outfitter are you hunting with near Logan? 

Smith and Edwards on the way to Logan from SLC is a very good bet also. They have everything anyone could ever want and a lot more.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

The only place I've seen it in the past year is Gunnie's in Orem. The last time I saw it there was August and they required you to show a 2022 muzzle loader tag to purchase it.


----------

